# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Những Góc Phố Đẹp Ở Singapore

## niemtinvn

Đất nước du lịch Singapore nổi tiếng với sự phong phú các yếu tố ngoại lai, những món ăn đường phố hấp dẫn, những khu trung tâm mua sắm quyến rũ và một cuộc sống về đêm sôi động. Tuy nhiên, "linh hồn" thực thụ của Singapore lại nằm ở những khu dân cư - nơi tạo nên nền văn hóa đa dạng của quố đảo sư tử.

Phố Little India ("Tiểu" Ấn Độ)


Phố Little India  Du lich Singapore

Đi bất cứ đâu trong Little India bạn cũng cảm nhận rõ ràng văn hóa Ấn Độ. Được gọi là "trái tim của Little India", trung tâm Tekka là một trong những nơi xứng đáng nhất cho bạn ghé thăm. Đừng để vẻ ngoài không hấp dẫn đánh lừa, Tekka là một nơi là những người Ấn Độ ở Singapore thường xuyên tới để ăn uống, mua sắm và vui chơi.

Tekka vô cùng rực rỡ với những "đặc sản" của Ấn Độ như saree, một vài thứ đồ cổ và những trang sức thủ công đáng yêu.
Và nhớ đừng quên ghé qua khu chợ Tekka. Đây là nơi bán rau và các loại chim nuôi rẻ và tươi nhất ở Singapore. Cũng giống như chợ ở các thành phố lớn ở Việt Nam, người bán thịt cũng sẽ giúp lọc da hay làm lông thức ăn ngay trước mắt bạn.

Dọc đường Serangoon là ngôi đền Sri Veeramakaliamman (141 đường Serangoon). Đây là ngôi đền cổ nhất và đông nhất Little India. Xây dựng năm 1881, Sri Veeramakaliamman thờ vị thần Kali của đạo Hindu. Ngôi đền luôn đông nghẹt vào ngày chủ nhật - ngày những người Ấn Độ nhập cư đi lễ sau một tuần bận rộn.

Ngoài ra, bạn cũng đừng bỏ qua Mustafa (145 đường Syed Alwi) - nơi bạn có thể tìm thấy mọi thứ "đại hạ giá" 24/7. Mustafa chẳng bao giờ có được một phút tĩnh lặng. Hãy chuẩn bị thời gian và sức khỏe cho đôi chân để có thể khám phá hết những gian hàng hấp dẫn ở đây.

Phố Geylang

Geylang nổi tiếng với những quả sầu riêng tươi rói, thơm ngon - đặc sản của Singapore - và khu phố đèn đỏ (hợp pháp). Những con phố ở đây gọi là lorong (hay lor) và được đánh số từ 1 đến 42.

Geylang như một mặt khác của Singapore bởi nó không có nhà cao tầng hay trung tâm mua sắm sầm uất. Thay vào đó là những cửa hàng nhỏ, mà phần lớn trong số chúng là sex shop hay masage.



Ngoài khu phố đèn đỏ, Geylang còn nổi tiếng với những món ăn ngon, chẳng hạn như súp cua, cua sốt ớt…

Mở cửa từ chiều đến tối muộn, một trong những cửa hàng ăn đắt khách nhất ở đây là Leong Kee (Gaylang Lor 11) - nổi tiếng với món súp sườn lợn (bak kut teh), People’s Prawn Noodles (Geylang Lor 12) và nhà hàng hải sản Sin Huat (659 Geylang Road). 

Phố Telok Blangah

Nằm ở phía nam du lịch Singapore  Telok Blangah là nơi hoàn hảo cho bất kỳ ai muốn tránh sự ồn ã, náo nhiệt của thành phố để có thể hít thở không khí trong lành nơi vùng quê.

Một trong những điểm đến hấp dẫn của Telok Blangah là núi Faber - nơi bạn có thể chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thành phố.
Ngoài ra, bạn có thể đến Jewel Box (109 đường núi Faber) để thuê cáp treo tới đảo du lich Sentosa . Nếu muốn, bạn cũng có thể mang theo đồ ăn và tận hưởng trong chuyến đi giữa không trung.

Công viên Labrador (dọc đường Labrador Villa) là một lựa chọn khác cho bạn nếu muốn có quãng thời gian yên bình bên mẹ thiên nhiên. Màu xanh mướt mắt, khung cảnh tĩnh mịch, thỉnh thoảng có tiếng sóng xô bờ sẽ giúp cho tâm hồn bạn thư thái. Ngoài ra, ở đây, bạn cũng có thể khám phá rất nhiều di vật lịch sử do quân đội Anh bỏ lại sau chiến tranh thế giới thứ 2.


Henderson Waves. Du lich Singapore.

Một điểm hấp dẫn khác của Telok là chính Henderson Waves. Ở độ cao ngang với tầng 12 của một tòa nhà, Henderson Waves là cây cầu dành cho người đi bộ cao nhất ở Singapore. Với độ cong đẹp mắt, nhìn từ xa Henderson Waves như một con rắn khổng lồ. Nó "trườn" ngang qua đường Henderson, nối công viên Mount Faber tới công viên Telok Blangah Hill.

Phố Chinatown (phố Tàu)

Hình thành từ thế kỷ 19, Chinatown là một trong số ít những địa điểm ở Singapore còn lưu giữ nét lịch sử và văn hóa của riêng mình. Bước chân vào Chinatown, bạn vẫn có thể bắt gặp những ngôi nhà, những hàng quán mang đậm nét cổ kính.


Chinatown Du lich singapore.

Đồ ăn thức uống ở Chinatown là thứ mà bạn không nên bỏ qua khi đến đây. Đặc biệt là Bakkwa (nhục can) nổi tiếng - món thịt lợn chua ngọt sấy khô của người Trung Quốc. Vốn là món ăn truyền thống vào ngày Tết nhưng ngày nay, bất kỳ lúc nào muốn, bạn cũng có thể thưởng thức Bakkwa.

Bảo tàng và chùa Phật giáo (288 đường South Bridge) cũng là một điểm du lịch hấp dẫn. Ngoài di vật của Phật - có ý nghĩa với những tín đồ Phật giáo, ngôi chùa còn có một kiến trúc rất đẹp mắt. Tuy nhiên, nếu muốn chiêm ngưỡng di vật, khách chỉ có thể đến vào ngày đầu năm mới và ngày Phật đản.
Ngoài ra, nếu tới bar La Terraza Rooftop (12 Ang Siang Hill), bạn có thể vừa uống bia lạnh vừa chiêm ngưỡng khung cảnh "kim cổ hội ngộ" ở khu phố độc đáo này.

Phố Holland village (làng Hà Lan)

Trái với sự ồn ào, náo nhiệt của trung tâm Singapore, Holland V lại khá nhẹ nhàng. Nơi đây nổi tiếng với sự đa dạng về đồ ăn và quán bar


Holland V với rất nhiều khách du lịch nước ngoài.Du lich Chau Au.

Rất nhiều chuỗi cửa hàng đồ ăn được ưa thích của Singapore như Crystal Jade, Thai Express hay Frolick đều có mặt ở Holland V. Tuy nhiên, đông khách nhất có lẽ là Wala Wala (31 Lorong Mambong). Ngoài loại bánh pizza giòn - ngon, chiến dịch 1 giờ khuyến mại bia "uống 1 tặng 1" mỗi ngày, Wala Wala còn có những chương trình nhạc sống hấp dẫn hay thỉnh thoảng, phát bóng đá cho phép thực khách sống những giây phút sống động với trái bóng tròn.


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## tamtre

Phố Little India nhìn giống phố cổ HN quá

----------


## Chimera

Nhìn độc đáo thật
Singapore phát triển thật nhìn hoa cả mắt

----------


## ipad

các nước châu âu cũng ko đẹp bằng

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Singapore là thành phố đắt đỏ của thế giới mà

----------


## giangcanon

nhìn trông đẹp thế!!!

----------


## h20love

khu nhà kia giống phố cổ quá,

----------


## vietfuntravel

singapore là thành phố xanh nhất thế giới

----------


## lunas2

oa... cái cầu giống con rắn độc đáo quá

----------


## quanghuy00

Singapore này nhỏ mà nhiều công trình độc đáo ghê, công nhận nó giàu thiệt

----------


## ad1

Rất nhiều tiểu khu độc đáo ở Singapore như khu Tàu, khu Ấn...

----------

